# Sick of being unemployable



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm tired of this.Every job listing I see requires some experience.Further more since I have been unemployed so long,I feel that alone would immeadiately disqualify me for any job.I'm tired of this.I have a degree in microbiology and a high iq,yet I continuously run into stupid,incompetant people who have been employed with a good company for a long time.Alot of them can't even speak english yet they have jobs were they are required to comunicate with customers.I really don't know what to do.It seems that company's would rather hire an immigrant or an ignorant rudw minority than an american born white man.I really don't know what to do.I know I have some mental issues and am bad with interviews but I'm more compitent than half the people I've met with decent jobs.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Al725 said:


> I'm tired of this.Every job listing I see requires some experience.Further more since I have been unemployed so long,I feel that alone would immeadiately disqualify me for any job.I'm tired of this.I have a degree in microbiology and a high iq,yet I continuously run into stupid,incompetant people who have been employed with a good company for a long time.Alot of them can't even speak english yet they have jobs were they are required to comunicate with customers.I really don't know what to do.It seems that company's would rather hire an immigrant or an ignorant rudw minority than an american born white man.I really don't know what to do.I know I have some mental issues and am bad with interviews but I'm more compitent than half the people I've met with decent jobs.


What kind of jobs are you applying to?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You should put 2 spaces after a period and one space after a comma. Your spelling is bad too. Might want to fix up your resume....


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

I know about illegals taking jobs from us. This lady from my home country doesn't have two years here, doesn't speak English and was already offered two jobs just because she knew them. It seems is more about who you know than what you know...In America job takes you...


----------



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You should put 2 spaces after a period and one space after a comma. Your spelling is bad too. Might want to fix up your resume....


Sounds like you are a non-white and/or immigrant (komorikun. lol.) that thinks my post wasn't P.C. enough. The post that I wrote on my tiny phone while riding a bus . Listen you little jap. You have your own country that does not allow foreigners to go and live. But my country keeps it's doors wide open, robbing me of everything my relatives have built. Why must you come here and reap the white man's resources? People like you are the problem. :mum


----------



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

jc90 said:


> What kind of jobs are you applying to?


Mostly lab tech and clinical microbiologist positions, but I'm starting to get less picky.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Al725 said:


> Sounds like you are a non-white and/or immigrant (komorikun. lol.) that thinks my post wasn't P.C. enough. The post that I wrote on my tiny phone while riding a bus . Listen you little jap. You have your own country that does not allow foreigners to go and live. But my country keeps it's doors wide open, robbing me of everything my relatives have built. Why must you come here and reap the white man's resources? People like you are the problem. :mum


I'm not in favor of immigration but you can't blame all your employment woes on foreigners. Being xenophobic is rather distasteful. And I'm white and not an immigrant by the way.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Al725 said:


> Mostly lab tech and clinical microbiologist positions, but I'm starting to get less picky.


Wow really?? That seems like an in demand field. You should eventually find something. I've heard that finding a career job can be a hassle when you first get out of school. It's just the way it is. The job market is a ***** right now regardless of what kind of skills you have under your belt. It's kind of unfair to tell you the truth but it is what it is.


----------



## MomofMousies (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Al725-I understand your frustration as I have been unemployed for many many years due to my illness. I think however that it is wonderful you have a degree and one in science. I wasn't able to obtain a degree because I was so stressed I couldn't finish school. I'm on disability, but I don't get that much since I didn't make enough money working the years prior to getting my benefits although I made much more than minimum wage. I would like to go back to work part time but even that causes me to have so much anxiety. I just don't know what to do because what is out there? I can't work with the public plus I've been unemployed like you have for so long who would hire me? It's depressing and scary all at once. :um


----------



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'm not in favor of immigration but you can't blame all your employment woes on foreigners. Being xenophobic is rather distasteful. And I'm white and not an immigrant by the way.


I'm not xenophobic. If you knew me, you'd realize how far from that I'am. I even spent a month in Japan. I realize now that you are a female version of one of my only friends. He's lived there for the past few years, his wife is Japanese, and they now have 3 kids. However he is treated like a second class citizen everywhere he goes. His wife tends to run his life and since she doesn't want to move to America, she keeps convincing him to have more kids there. Its depressing for me to watch this. They dont even have decent jobs.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Al725 said:


> I'm not xenophobic. If you knew me, you'd realize how far from that I'am. I even spent a month in Japan. I realize now that you are a female version of one of my only friends. He's lived there for the past few years, his wife is Japanese, and they now have 3 kids. However he is treated like a second class citizen everywhere he goes. His wife tends to run his life and since she doesn't want to move to America, she keeps convincing him to have more kids there. Its depressing for me to watch this. They dont even have decent jobs.


No offence, but from your posts, you do sound like you have some issues.


----------

